# Ohio river bass - creeks or main river right now?



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm fishing a small club tournament out of Rising Sun Indiana tomorrow and was wondering if anyone could help me figure out where those elusive river bass are. Any tips appreciated. Thanks, Bryan.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Creek mouths early in the morning and any cover you find in the main river later in the day. If you have weedbeds you got to try an old Johnson Silver Minnow weedless spoon tipped with a small white grub, let it fall in the open pockets and at the outer edge of the weeds. Small shad pattern cranks and spinnerbaits in the logjams. River bass like black plastic worms for some reason so give them a try as well.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Throw a small black buzzbait early, around stumps, laydowns in shallow water.
Dave


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

How did you do?


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

how was it?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I fished a bfl tourney Saturday in the maysville pool and that pattern you described worked well ... River fishin is hard but I got bites


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I know I'm going to sound like a dick, but it drives me crazy when ppl ask for help then don't even follow up with a "thanks" or at least the results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

OK guys sorry for not getting back on the post. I'm really not a jerk but Garret is right. I do appreciate the tips for sure. The tournament was tough and I ended up doing best on topwater in the morning catching smallies mostly dinks and 1 keeper. all on the main river. 9# won it by a big stretch. 4# 2nd, 3# 3rd. I finished 5th with my one smallie.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey cincy fisher did you fish the bfl in maysville ?


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

CincyFisher said:


> OK guys sorry for not getting back on the post. I'm really not a jerk but Garret is right. I do appreciate the tips for sure. The tournament was tough and I ended up doing best on topwater in the morning catching smallies mostly dinks and 1 keeper. all on the main river. 9# won it by a big stretch. 4# 2nd, 3# 3rd. I finished 5th with my one smallie.


Almost the same weight as a catfish tournament last week...lol!


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

No I don't fish BFL. I donate in smaller amounts...


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey cincy fisher what's the tourney called? I'm always lookin to fish more...I'd love to donate my money in another tourney


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Our club is called Cincy Bass Club. We are hosting a Big Bass tournament out of Goose Creek (Patriot Ind) tomorrow - yeah I know that's just in a few hours.... It's $75 per team of 2 and there are 3, 2 hr sessions. It's an open event but limited to 50 boats. We won't get nearly that many though... Anyway be at the ramp no later than 7:30AM for a pre-tournament meeting and we'll start at 8AM. Let me know if you're interested in our club - it is a fun bunch of guys to fish with / against. Bryan


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

What do you mean by 2 3 hour sessions


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

There were 3 weigh-ins for 3 fishing sessions. #1: 8am-10am, #2: 10am-noon, #3 noon-2pm. For each of the 3 sessions there were 3 cash awards (1st, 2nd, 3rd) and then an overall Big Bass award. We also had some nice door prizes. 


We only had 8 teams fish and the fishing was tough. Overall big bass was only 2 pounds. Main river was clear and beautiful and full of dink bass. Creeks were stained to muddy with tons and tons of tiny shad with dink bass and hybrids busting on them.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Why do you have 3 weigh ins? Is it to keep people close?


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

no its just a different format. different strategies involved in a big bass style tournament than a traditional 5 bass limit...


----------

